# the Fux Requiem



## SCHLEMO

I would like to comment on an underrated work: the Fux Requiem composed in 1720. It is subdued, subtle, and lyrically plaintive, with occasional crescendos—just like the Faure Requiem. Overall, its effect is hypnotic. As such, I don't recommend listening to it while driving: I did so and became so caught up in its soothing pulse that I almost forgot to focus on the road. The version I have is on the Arte Nova label and is performed by the Clemencic Consort on original instruments.


----------



## Lukecash12

SCHLEMO said:


> I would like to comment on an underrated work: the Fux Requiem composed in 1720. It is subdued, subtle, and lyrically plaintive, with occasional crescendos-just like the Faure Requiem. Overall, its effect is hypnotic. As such, I don't recommend listening to it while driving: I did so and became so caught up in its soothing pulse that I almost forgot to focus on the road. The version I have is on the Arte Nova label and is performed by the Clemencic Consort on original instruments.


Could listen to Fux all day. And I'm a little jealous right now because I've been wanting that recording ever since I sampled it.


----------

